# Yamaha RX-A3050



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any one have this receiver? If so,how do you like it? Any concerns or problems? I wanted to buy the Onkyo 1030 but soooo many problems with HDMI boards I had to step back & rethink my attack! Do you think the 3050 is a better receiver than the 1030? Thanks!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jre56 said:


> Any one have this receiver? If so,how do you like it? Any concerns or problems? I wanted to buy the Onkyo 1030 but soooo many problems with HDMI boards I had to step back & rethink my attack! Do you think the 3050 is a better receiver than the 1030? Thanks!!


 I can't answer that question but I can tell you I'm also about to purchase a new AVR due to my Onkyo failing. I can't justify purchasing another Onkyo regardless of bang for the buck factor. Plus the fact that they've dropped Audyssey even that's diminished.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've got the 3040 and it's a beast. The only difference is DTS:X codecs. I am in the process of adding some ceiling speakers for Atmos to really put it thru its paces. The network setup menus are awesome, the mobile app is great, and you can really dial it in the way you want. I found YPAO to sound better when run in my MLP only rather than multi point. IMO, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jre56 said:


> Any one have this receiver? If so,how do you like it? Any concerns or problems? I wanted to buy the Onkyo 1030 but soooo many problems with HDMI boards I had to step back & rethink my attack! Do you think the 3050 is a better receiver than the 1030? Thanks!!


I have a 2020, with a 3050 coming tomorrow. I have had Yamaha AVRS for many years now and none of them ever broke, the menus are awesome, the sound is awesome. The differences between 2020 and 3050 are significant. DTSx, Dolby Atmos, HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a. I have Directv 4K service with a 4K mini Genie. I can't switch the video on my 2020 as it won't pass the DTV 4K signal. It does do 4K pass though, but not 4K that requires HDCP 2.2 or HDMI 2.0.
More power. Can't wait to set up my new reciever.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

chris0228 said:


> I've got the 3040 and it's a beast. The only difference is DTS:X codecs. I am in the process of adding some ceiling speakers for Atmos to really put it thru its paces. The network setup menus are awesome, the mobile app is great, and you can really dial it in the way you want. I found YPAO to sound better when run in my MLP only rather than multi point. IMO, you can't go wrong.


When you Demo your Atmos let me know what you think about it. I might try the speaker on top of the fronts first,since it the easiest.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jre56 said:


> When you Demo your Atmos let me know what you think about it. I might try the speaker on top of the fronts first,since it the easiest.


I haven't installed speakers for Atmos yet..need approval from Honey  when I do I'll keep you posted


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hcdavis3 said:


> I have a 2020, with a 3050 coming tomorrow. I have had Yamaha AVRS for many years now and none of them ever broke, the menus are awesome, the sound is awesome. The differences between 2020 and 3050 are significant. DTSx, Dolby Atmos, HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a. I have Directv 4K service with a 4K mini Genie. I can't switch the video on my 2020 as it won't pass the DTV 4K signal. It does do 4K pass though, but not 4K that requires HDCP 2.2 or HDMI 2.0. More power. Can't wait to set up my new reciever.


My 3050 will be here Saturday & I can't wait. I haven't had a New Receiver in 12yrs. I also have DirecTv & the Genie,not the Mini. I have Ethernet running to all my rooms so I don't need the Mini.I don't have a 4K Tv but it's in the near future. What do they charge for the 4K service? Thanks!


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure what DTV charges for 4K, but I just upped my package to Elite which includes the forthcoming (April) DTV 4K channels, 10 bucks a month more. DTV is showing the Masters, or parts of it streaming in 4K which has to be recorded (buffered) because the data stream is huge. You're gonna love this reciever, and you will be future proofed for the foreseeable future at least until 8K and that ain't happening anytime soon. I have truly loved my previous Yamaha receivers, they simply work and offer more real bang for the buck than any other company. Let me know how you make out Saturday. ENJOY!! If you want to do second zone analog you will need a DAC that converts Dolby Digital to 2 channel analog. I bought a DAC from Amazon thinking that it would convert DD to analog. It didn't, I had to turn off Dolby Digital in the DTV mini genie audio menu, which then gives me PCM to the receiver..2 channels only. Selden in these forums found a DAC for me that does the proper conversion Gefen or Fiio work. If you need help I'm glad to help.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jre56 said:


> Any one have this receiver? If so,how do you like it? Any concerns or problems? I wanted to buy the Onkyo 1030 but soooo many problems with HDMI boards I had to step back & rethink my attack! Do you think the 3050 is a better receiver than the 1030? Thanks!!


Yes...here's the review:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/132850-yamaha-aventage-rx-a3050-review.html


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Todd Anderson said:


> Yes...here's the review:
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-receivers-preamps-processors-amplifier-reviews/132850-yamaha-aventage-rx-a3050-review.html


Thanks Todd! Love the writeup! I'm getting ready to reread the Entire article. I'm not happy with the omission of multichannel inputs but from what I've read the HDMI SACD & DVD AUDIO is almost as Good! Thanks!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hcdavis3 said:


> Not sure what DTV charges for 4K, but I just upped my package to Elite which includes the forthcoming (April) DTV 4K channels, 10 bucks a month more. DTV is showing the Masters, or parts of it streaming in 4K which has to be recorded (buffered) because the data stream is huge. You're gonna love this reciever, and you will be future proofed for the foreseeable future at least until 8K and that ain't happening anytime soon. I have truly loved my previous Yamaha receivers, they simply work and offer more real bang for the buck than any other company. Let me know how you make out Saturday. ENJOY!! If you want to do second zone analog you will need a DAC that converts Dolby Digital to 2 channel analog. I bought a DAC from Amazon thinking that it would convert DD to analog. It didn't, I had to turn off Dolby Digital in the DTV mini genie audio menu, which then gives me PCM to the receiver..2 channels only. Selden in these forums found a DAC for me that does the proper conversion Gefen or Fiio work. If you need help I'm glad to help.


Thanks I'll definitely text you if I need help! Thanks!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hcdavis3 said:


> I have a 2020, with a 3050 coming tomorrow. I have had Yamaha AVRS for many years now and none of them ever broke, the menus are awesome, the sound is awesome. The differences between 2020 and 3050 are significant. DTSx, Dolby Atmos, HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0a. I have Directv 4K service with a 4K mini Genie. I can't switch the video on my 2020 as it won't pass the DTV 4K signal. It does do 4K pass though, but not 4K that requires HDCP 2.2 or HDMI 2.0. More power. Can't wait to set up my new reciever.


Did your 3050 arrive? Mine arrived last Saturday & I'm still setting it up! Let me know what you think? Thanks!


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Set up my 3050 yesterday, I YPAOd it. Seems the calibration always shows my LCRs as large, it found my front presence speakers as small. I changed the LCRs and surrounds to small. It sounds awesome. Updated the firmware to 1.63. Does anyone know what is in this firmware? Maybe DTSx? How did you do with your 3050?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hcdavis3 said:


> Set up my 3050 yesterday, I YPAOd it. Seems the calibration always shows my LCRs as large, it found my front presence speakers as small. I changed the LCRs and surrounds to small. It sounds awesome. Updated the firmware to 1.63. Does anyone know what is in this firmware? Maybe DTSx? How did you do with your 3050?


YPAO does automatically switch front LCR to large, even if you set them to small prior to calibration. It also has a tendency to reset presence speaker locations. Easy enough to switch post-calibration, but worth noting. I also found it set the subwoofer output too low. As with any calibration, definitely re-check all channel output settings with an SPL meter.

Firmware 1.63 was a December release with MusicCast improvements. The March DTS-X Firmware release hasn't happened yet...no official word on an exact date.

You can check for update information by searching for your model, here.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hcdavis3 said:


> Set up my 3050 yesterday, I YPAOd it. Seems the calibration always shows my LCRs as large, it found my front presence speakers as small. I changed the LCRs and surrounds to small. It sounds awesome. Updated the firmware to 1.63. Does anyone know what is in this firmware? Maybe DTSx? How did you do with your 3050?


I YPAO'd also but I still wasn't totally satisfied with the sound so I'm sampling the Sound Fields trying to find that Perfect Fit! I did find the Sub was too Low so I boosted it a few clicks. I also had to boost my Treble a few clicks as well. I also notice when I play a Movie with Dolby True HD Master Audio the 3050 doesn't tell me what Audio Format is playing. My Oppo has it on the screen but the 3050 do not. My Old Pioneer Elite from 2002 would show any format I was playing automatically. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Make sure you have it set on "Straight" or "Surround Decoder"... otherwise, TrueHD might not show.

Side note, if your Oppo isn't a 103 or 105, you'll run into problems with Atmos (if you're running Atmos). The older 93 and 95 players trip on Seamless Branching on some Atmos (and TrueHD) discs that causes audio dropouts.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Todd Anderson said:


> Make sure you have it set on "Straight" or "Surround Decoder"... otherwise, TrueHD might not show. Side note, if your Oppo isn't a 103 or 105, you'll run into problems with Atmos (if you're running Atmos). The older 93 and 95 players trip on Seamless Branching on some Atmos (and TrueHD) discs that causes audio dropouts.


I had it on both last night(Straight & Surr.Decoder) & I have the Oppo 103.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

onder: Hmmm....


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Todd Anderson said:


> onder: Hmmm....


I'm not running Atmos.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

Jre56 said:


> I had it on both last night(Straight & Surr.Decoder) & I have the Oppo 103.


You can try setting the oppo hdmi audio to bitstream instead of auto or pcm. This will ensure the 3050 decoder will be doing the decoding and the decoder will show on the display panel and also on screen using the info button on the 3050 remote.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, in the old days, and I think now too, non Yamaha devices with a BD player set to pcm would only show "multichannel" on the display. This would also allow button sounds, and 2nd audio such as commentary over the film etc. If you set to bitstream, it would it display the soundtrack it was playing, but not allow button sounds and commentary. There's no difference in sound quality so, as John Stewart said, set to bitstream and you should be fine. Also make sure of the soundtrack on the disk menu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

John Stewart said:


> You can try setting the oppo hdmi audio to bitstream instead of auto or pcm. This will ensure the 3050 decoder will be doing the decoding and the decoder will show on the display panel and also on screen using the info button on the 3050 remote.


THAT Did It!! Bitstream & the Info button. You guys are Geniuses! Thanks A Lot!!!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Yes, in the old days, and I think now too, non Yamaha devices with a BD player set to pcm would only show "multichannel" on the display. This would also allow button sounds, and 2nd audio such as commentary over the film etc. If you set to bitstream, it would it display the soundtrack it was playing, but not allow button sounds and commentary. There's no difference in sound quality so, as John Stewart said, set to bitstream and you should be fine. Also make sure of the soundtrack on the disk menu. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Willis7469 that was the answer. Thanks Again!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome! Glad we could fix you up. Have fun with your new toys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> Awesome! Glad we could fix you up. Have fun with your new toys! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Will Do! Thanks!


----------

